# Two iPhone Newbie Questions



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just bought an iPhone, and I'm enjoying the Kindle App already.  A couple of quick newbie questions:

(1) Is there a way to get books purchased places other than Amazon on there?  I have the Kindle for Mac application too, and somehow a few months ago I had managed to put some books I bought on Smashwords on there, and I can't figure out how I did it now.  And even so, not sure if the same is possible with Kindle for iPhone.  I know about the Stanza app, and already started using it for non-Amazon books, but if I could get all books in one app no matter what the source it would be really convenient. 

(2) The iPhone app is synching to the last page read on the Kindle when I start reading on the iPhone.  (Really cool!)  However, perhaps I'm doing something wrong, for some reason it's not synching to the last page of the same book read on the iPhone when I pick up the Kindle.  Is there something special I have to do?  (I tried opening the book on the Kindle and Sync to Last Page Read - that didn't do the job.) Or is that direction of synching just not possible?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Addressing question 2 - you can sync both ways using the app on the iPod Touch so I'm sure you can using the iPhone. The app usually 'phones home' whenever you exit a book, and it should say it's syncing at the bottom of the screen. You can also press the circular arrow, either at the bottom of the home screen or in the individual book to force a sync. If there's a problem it will say 'sync failed'. Provided you have a connection, it should sync. Once that's done, you should be able to open the book on your Kindle and pick up the latest page.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

To answer question #1, assuming the Smashwords books were unprotected .mobi files, you might be able to e-mail the book file to yourself as an attachment and then when you go to open the attachment on your iPhone, Kindle should come up as the option for opening that file.  I've been able to do that with unprotected .mobi files.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

for epub files you can put them in iBooks


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Linjeakel and Meemo, both of your replies worked great!

Chad, thanks, is there something iBooks can do that the combo of the Kindle app and Stanza can't accomplish? I'm hesitant to add a third e-book app unless there's some major feature I'm missing out on with the other two.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ice-9 said:


> Thanks Linjeakel and Meemo, both of your replies worked great!
> 
> Chad, thanks, is there something iBooks can do that the combo of the Kindle app and Stanza can't accomplish? I'm hesitant to add a third e-book app unless there's some major feature I'm missing out on with the other two.


You might want to add the Nook app - occasionally B&N will offer a free eBook that Amazon doesn't offer. That's a slippery slope though - it's what led me to eventually having multiple readers - I picked up freebies from so many free reading apps on my iPhone. 

OR...you might want to add either Overdrive or Bluefire Reader for reading library books. Even if your local library doesn't offer eBooks, there are libraries that you can join for a nominal fee - the two most reasonable ones are Fairfax County VA for $27/year or the Free Library of Philadelphia for $35/year. There's also one in Florida that's free, but you must be a resident of Florida to join. And in California I believe state residents can access any library in the state, but you have to pick up a card in person. Point being don't give up on the idea of library eBooks just because your local library might not have access - there might still be a way if you're interested. And now that Kindle will have Overdrive access later this year, it's a good time to go ahead and get started adding books to an Overdrive "wish list".


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ice-9 said:


> Thanks Linjeakel and Meemo, both of your replies worked great!
> 
> Chad, thanks, is there something iBooks can do that the combo of the Kindle app and Stanza can't accomplish? I'm hesitant to add a third e-book app unless there's some major feature I'm missing out on with the other two.


I like the ease of adding to iBooks and it syncs even books you didn't buy from Apple between my iphone and my ipad


----------



## alex.metcalf (May 17, 2011)

Another answer for #1:
If you're on a mac, open itunes with Iphone connected. 
Click on Iphone in the left column, then click on "apps". 
At the bottom of that page you should see a listing for Kindle with the option to add...
You can then move any (unprotected) .mobi file to your phone from your hard drive. 
--A


----------

